# Tow Bar Opinion needed



## cat-face timber (Aug 10, 2013)

I am looking to get a Tow bar for my Class C motorhome.
I will be pulling a jeep wrangler.
I was looking up Tow Bars and WOW...
there are so many different types, and prices range from 100 to 3500
What is the difference?
Common sense tells me to pick something in the middle..
What do you use?
What problems do I need to watch out for?
I do not care what brand, just want something safe.

Thanks!

:help::help::help:


----------



## cre10 (Aug 10, 2013)

Check how fast you can tow with it. I don't know anything about them, but I know my friend was pissed about towing his Lincoln with his Paeton motorhome and it only being rated at 55mph.


----------



## TC262 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a homemade one for my Tdi Jetta. Just make sure it's beefy enough to handle the weight of your jeep. Shouldn't be very expensive unless your adding a kit to work the brakes. I just throw a cheap magnetic set of lights on from harbor freight.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 16, 2014)

Blue Ox is supposed to have good tow bars.


----------

